# Jack of Thompson's new campaign against Master Chief



## kitetsu (Sep 28, 2007)

Dibs on Master Chief!

Oh, and here's some more recent articles pertaining to our delusional attorney friend. Phoenix Wright is gonna love tearing him apart:

"I DO NOT APPROVE OF PARODIES OF MYSELF."

Jack in trouble for sending homoerotica to the judge.


----------



## Tarrock (Sep 28, 2007)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=2216740


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 28, 2007)

His Bully claim had base. What has Halo 3 got? T-1000's for Marines? (No seriously, watch them. I was on the bike thing and the Marine on the back got hit in the face and the red patch slowly melted back like the T-1000)


----------



## webkilla (Sep 28, 2007)

ol' jackie - i just think he's desperate to cause as much fail as possible before he gets licence to legal-jitsu rewoked


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 28, 2007)

He hasn't given up yet?


----------



## kitetsu (Sep 28, 2007)

Obviously not.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 28, 2007)

Stupid law-monkey, will someone just force him to play doom so he can die of a heart attack already?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 28, 2007)

Kajet said:
			
		

> Stupid law-monkey, will someone just force him to play doom so he can die of a heart attack already?



There's a game called Doom?! That's unacceptable! Gameplay shouldn't binge on death in such a way! We better get this to the courts to clean up America's gaming industry


----------



## psion (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd say something witty but I'm laughing too hard.


----------



## Rouge2 (Sep 28, 2007)

He never even hit on Nintendo, but that'll probably change.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 28, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> He never even hit on Nintendo, but that'll probably change.



Why Nintendo? Nintendo, if anything, is the closest thing to an ally he has in the industry, considering Nintendo hasn't released any bloody hack and slashers to date (if so, prove me wrong, please).


----------



## themocaw (Sep 28, 2007)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gamecube had plenty of bloody games: Killer 7, RE 4, etc.  Ninty in-house, the worst they do is Metroid Prime.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 28, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Gamecube had plenty of bloody games: Killer 7, RE 4, etc.  Ninty in-house, the worst they do is Metroid Prime.



Well, yase, but any that Nintendo specifically backed? These sound like Capcom and ... whoever did metroid. That's like trying to take out Sony cus Rockstar made the Bully game.

>_>..
although Jackass probably would or has pulled stunts like that, so nevermind...


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 29, 2007)

Nintendo have No More Heroes coming their way too.


----------



## psion (Sep 29, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Nintendo have No More Heroes coming their way too.



which looks totally awesome despite being exactly the kind of game Thompson would target.


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Sep 29, 2007)

LOL! They're considering revoking his license after he tried to use gay porn in a lawsuit?! XD Bout darn time XD -.- Seriously. I don't know how people can get so crazed to do that. I can't tell if he's serious or just looking for fame. Either way, he SERIOUSLY needs to get laid =P

I better hide before I sues me for saying that >.<


----------



## Kajet (Sep 29, 2007)

Nintendo an ally to thompson? have you even heard of Conker's bad fur day?


----------



## Evangeline (Sep 29, 2007)

What's worse is he breed and has a son, I feel so sorry for his son.


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 30, 2007)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Metroid *is* a Nintendo series.  The "Metroid Prime" sub-series is developed by Retro Studios, but still published by Nintendo.

Themocaw was saying that, taking into account only those games published by Nintendo itself, the Metroid Prime games are about as violent as it gets (which ain't much).



			
				Kajet said:
			
		

> Nintendo an ally to thompson? have you even heard of Conker's bad fur day?



"Conker's Bad Fur Day" wasn't made by Nintendo; it was developed and published by Rare.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2007)

Kajet said:
			
		

> Nintendo an ally to thompson? have you even heard of Conker's bad fur day?



Conker's wasn't developed by Nintendo.



			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> Grimfang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahah! I totally misunderstood him saying "Ninty in-house". Well.. metroid isn't that bad though, right? I don't recall too clearly, but is there even blood in it?


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 30, 2007)

Metroid Prime is bad because it's teaching kids to shoot aliens so when the alien invasion happens the kids will know what to do.
See, Jack is an advance scout for an alien race and is trying to disable us by stopping kids from playing video games and learning how to defend Earth from his race's invasion.

He's not doing a very good job.


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 30, 2007)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Ahah! I totally misunderstood him saying "Ninty in-house". Well.. metroid isn't that bad though, right? I don't recall too clearly, but is there even blood in it?



Like I said, it ain't much violent.


----------



## kamunt (Sep 30, 2007)

Twilight Princess is also around the exact same violence ceiling up there with Metroid Prime. Which ain't much tho'...granted, I ain't complaining. Blood and gore a good game does not make. It does, however, make for a _bloody good time_.


----------



## Option7 (Sep 30, 2007)

Raging Douchebag certainly is an appropriate word filter...


----------



## kitetsu (Sep 30, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> He never even hit on Nintendo, but that'll probably change.




He targets games indiscriminately. "It" has NEVER changed ONCE.


----------



## adambomb (Sep 30, 2007)

you see, he is my hero. gamers could have to deal with more EXPERIENCED, more TALENTED lawyers, but lucky us, we get jack thompson.


----------



## Baconbits (Oct 1, 2007)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> Dibs on Master Chief!
> 
> Oh, and here's some more recent articles pertaining to our delusional attorney friend. Phoenix Wright is gonna love tearing him apart:
> 
> ...



Well it's about time he started bitching about Halo


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 1, 2007)

Jack Thompson always ruins everything and everytime some new violent video game comes out, like GTA or Manhunt, he makes a big deal about it, someone needs to tear up his lawyer's degree


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Oct 1, 2007)

...I just noticed something... on Wikipedia, it says his full name is "John Bruce â€œJackâ€ Thompson" ...so that means Jack's a nickname, right? ...uh... why though? 

Anyway, my fave little think it's done is his little bout with VG Cats... I cant for the life of me find the link though. D= If that's his best, *I* could out debate him! >.<


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 1, 2007)

ahhh VG Cats, Canada's answer to Penny Arcade


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 2, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> Jack Thompson always ruins everything and everytime some new violent video game comes out, like GTA or Manhunt, he makes a big deal about it, someone needs to tear up his lawyer's degree



Correction, he *tries* to ruin everything, and always fails.  All he succeeds in doing is making himself look like an overzealous ass.


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 2, 2007)

If you want to see something funny look for the video of him appering on G4 TV  and watching Adam force feed him his own foot. When i saw this my day was made.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 2, 2007)

I see no one's talking about how he is using gay porn in some of his cases, and calling himself a modern day Paul Revere...

How does he think he looks doing that? Is he gonna start riding a horse yelling "The fags are coming! The fags are coming!"

Then a judge looks at the porn and says "Yeah, it's porn, I can see them come..."


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 2, 2007)

Kajet said:
			
		

> I see no one's talking about how he is using gay porn in some of his cases, and calling himself a modern day Paul Revere...
> 
> How does he think he looks doing that? Is he gonna start riding a horse yelling "The fags are coming! The fags are coming!"
> 
> Then a judge looks at the porn and says "Yeah, it's porn, I can see them come..."



That case had nothing to do with Video Games.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 2, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Arbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol so true


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Oct 2, 2007)

DX Greeeat... Ima target two times over with that guy... Next thing you know he'll be saying all canadians are evil and planning on sending the BEAVER BRIGADE with their BT32s ("Beaver Tails") and MSBs (Maple Syrup Bazookas) and I'll be a triple target! XD


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 2, 2007)

nah, he just goes after games. that's were the monies at. i'll bet you he'll make a lawsuit aganist every single M rated game on the market. he will lose all the cases


----------



## Santos (Oct 2, 2007)

i dont think he is serious one day his web site will change to say he is a somethingawful and its all the big troll


----------



## EdgarCorona (Oct 2, 2007)

I like how he's named after a violent [read: badass] weapon.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, like, Thompson is a pretty common name.


----------



## Otlab (Oct 3, 2007)

Halo isn't even that violent.  It should be rated "T".  Most of the time you never even see any blood.


----------



## EdgarCorona (Oct 3, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Yeah, like, Thompson is a pretty common name.


Cool? But that doesn't change the fact Jack Thompson's name is the same as the name of a machine-gun. No one said it wasn't common.


----------



## Lucedo (Oct 3, 2007)

Jack Thompson is at it again. I outta hear about what he says about Manhunt 2 when it comes out on Halloween.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 3, 2007)

he'll find another game to get a lawsuit aganist, probally aganist Mass Effect cause he'll think it encourages kids to kill aliens


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Oct 3, 2007)

If I see a Brute, I plan to blow it's brains out or run at the nearest available opportunity. Violence is part of life, we are, after all, animals. People live, people die. At least we don't train our kids with spears in class.Mr. Thompson should be worrying about real legal issues, not some retardation in a pixelated world. This one is made of flesh and rock, the other, ones and zeros. Which is more important, Mr. Thompson.

Keep your ass out of our world.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 3, 2007)

here's the link to Jack Thompson's wiki page, sorry it took so long to edit...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Thompson_%28attorney%29


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 3, 2007)

and why can't i say Jack Thompson? i don't get it.


----------



## EdgarCorona (Oct 3, 2007)

You can say "Jack Thompson" quite easily.

It just takes a little bit of fairy dust from the far reaches of Eastern Africa.


----------



## Lucedo (Oct 3, 2007)

What Thompson finds out about this forums where he is reffered as a raging douchebag? If he did, he will go against games involving anthro characters.


----------



## Santos (Oct 3, 2007)

Lucedo said:
			
		

> What Thompson finds out about this forums where he is reffered as a raging douchebag? If he did, he will go against games involving anthro characters.



no next he will strike against heart of the horrible furry

we cannot afford face his genious in prisons court so we should be quiet and leave him be 

tho jury of our peer would be in fursuits that would be awesome 8)


----------



## imnohbody (Oct 3, 2007)

You know, Arbiter, you could've just linked to the Wikipedia article you copypastaed...


----------



## Kajet (Oct 3, 2007)

If gamers were half as violent IRL as he claims RAGING DOUCHEBAG would be dead, his entrails hung like christmas lights around a shrine dedicated to the death of all anti gaming legislators...

Actually that sounds pretty freaking cool for a game map...


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 4, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> You know, Arbiter, you could've just linked to the Wikipedia article you copypastaed...



yeah, i should of. don't know why i didn't


----------



## kamunt (Oct 5, 2007)

You could, you know....do it now. Make an edit, save people the trouble whom don't care and save bandwidth, while you're at it.


----------



## TehSean (Oct 6, 2007)

Welp. I've read this thread up and down and left and right and it's pretty much just another circle jerk that's just delivering more attention than is necessary to the person we all seem to hate so much when all this hate should be directed at Microsoft for locking Bungie into making nothing but mainstream Halo games that're good and fun to play, but not particularly creative either. Also, for locking them into that fucking marketing trick to make a Microsoft game Xbox Exclusive while Vista users just got Halo 2. Whoop-dee-doo. It'd probably take a week of casual work for their huge team to port it to PC.  
Tribes 2 and earlier games yet had deployables. Yes. Deployable shield bunkers, too, etc etc. It even had guns. Of different types. And vehicles. Of different types.

I can understand why people get mad at these pseudo-celebrities but um. Why endorse them further? Why give them more power? Infamy is still popularity.


----------



## kamunt (Oct 6, 2007)

Because more hatredy = more fun to read-y. 8)


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 6, 2007)

Has it ever occurred to RAGING DOUCHEBAG (no word filter here lol) that some of these kids who shoot people had violent tendencies BEFORE playing these games? Sheesh.

I also lol'd hard at the Photoshop contest article. I mean, we can make fun of our own fucking President! What makes him so special as to make him immune?


----------



## HonorableThief (Oct 6, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> He never even hit on Nintendo, but that'll probably change.



Actually, I read once he tried to sue Wendy's for selling Wii toys because the Wii was going to have Manhunt 2.

Jack is a hypocrite, really. That's all there is to it. It's the only reason he would campaign against Bully and the Sims 2 when he could have made an easy potshot to God of War, which actually _does_ have sex in it.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 6, 2007)

These people need to realize that if video games had these alleged affects then nearly every high schooler would be a murder and we would have millions of school shootings a year.

these people need to realize that just because you play violent games doesnt mean you will kill people in fact statistics would probably show that the number of murderers who play violent games to murderers who dont would probaly be the same as people who play violent games to people who dont 

in other words there is no correlation


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 6, 2007)

exaclty, they just think that cause there are alot of over-opinated people out there that have nothing eles better to do then to sue video game makers, claiming that there "son" killed some cops


----------



## Ashkihyena (Oct 6, 2007)

Jack's an idiot, and come the 9th, I think he met his match over that gay porn thing from the judge, and unlike that one time, this judge isn't excusing himself.

I'm sure this judge also heard about everything else Jack did, so honestly, come the court hearing, I don't think Jacky boy will be able to practice (or screw up in this case) law.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 6, 2007)

if he no longer practies law, the entire gaming community will go crazy(in a good way) and start making bonfires all across the world burning everything jack thompson


----------



## kamunt (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd hit that. Will there be hot coffee, as well? 8)


----------



## Ashkihyena (Oct 6, 2007)

Only if you have the unedited San Andreas.  Its a shame that Billary Clinton did that deal.  *Rolls eyes*  Ugh, I hope she doesn't become president, but I'll save that for another thread.

Honestly though, even if he does get disbarred, don't expect him to shut up, that kinda person will be heard no matter what.


----------



## kamunt (Oct 6, 2007)

This thread needs more Bokracroc.

:?

He'll probably end up resorting to the Almighty Internets (A.I.) to fulfill his retard-wing agenda.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 6, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> This thread needs more Bokracroc.


Huh? What should I be doing?



			
				kamunt said:
			
		

> He'll probably end up resorting to the Almighty Internets (A.I.) to fulfill his retard-wing agenda.


He does seem the type to get e-soccer mums raging on and running down Gamers in their SUV's on the Interwebs.


----------



## HonorableThief (Oct 6, 2007)

At this point, I feel as if Wacko Jack-o Thompson is the Winston Payne of the real legal world.

Terrible at making points and always loses, but good at taking free rides and being stubborn.

EDIT: Bwahaha, lovely censorship turning JT to RAGING DOUCHEBAG.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 7, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> I'd hit that. Will there be hot coffee, as well? 8)



maybe


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 7, 2007)

HonorableThief said:
			
		

> EDIT: Bwahaha, lovely censorship turning JT to RAGING DOUCHEBAG.


I think Jack's name is the only actual filtered word here (not including when trolls spam shock images directly linked from ED and Admins filter the url)


----------



## kamunt (Oct 7, 2007)

Jack Thompson. Jack Thompson.



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Huh? What should I be doing?


Just do what you do best. :3 I get happy almost everytime I see you post.



> kamunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Sad thing is, I can actually see that happening, too. Looks like another e-Hit-and-run, gentlemen. The Jack Thompson Club has struck again.



			
				HonorableThief said:
			
		

> EDIT: Bwahaha, lovely censorship turning JT to RAGING DOUCHEBAG.


:mrgreen: I know, right?!



			
				Arbiter said:
			
		

> kamunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Only "maybe"?



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> HonorableThief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I've ever noticed this, actually. :?


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 8, 2007)

maybe[/quote]
 Only "maybe"?

ok then yes, there will be hot coffee for everyone
[/quote]


----------



## kamunt (Oct 9, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> Jack Thompson. Jack Thompson.



DUDE, Kamunt, you totally just swore!!!  *BANHAMMER*



			
				Arbiter said:
			
		

> kamunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. :twisted:


----------

